# Scribblenauts - HOLY FUCKING SHIT



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2009)

First so you get the concept:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrnsOx9Akcc[/YOUTUBE]

Now get this:



> I had played all the big titles at E3. Private showings of God of War III, Heavy Rain, Alan Wake. But at 4:00 on Thursday, I was wandering around the show floor, wondering what else I had to see. I saw a small little booth for "Scribblenauts!" in the Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment section. I mean, who goes to that booth? But I remember hearing about it on GAF, and so I decided to check it out.
> 
> Best game of E3? Without a fucking doubt. Anyone who says otherwise did not play Scribblenauts. Best game of all time? Jesus Christ, I don't know, maybe. It's a game that challenges your IMAGINATION. No other game has ever done that.
> 
> ...



Hey kids, I brought you something.

YOU CAN EVEN HAVE WORDS FIGHT EACH OTHER

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTEUbtgpIgo[/YOUTUBE]

GREATEST FUCKING GAME EVER


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2009)

You forgot to quote me


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 10, 2009)

It would've been better if we could summon Obama in that game...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2009)

GREATNESS THIS IS!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2009)

This is like a week old.


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm convinced this is a must buy for my DS.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

They tried to make Obama fight the *Kraken*.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 10, 2009)

Toua said:


> This is like a week old.



. 

Five days old, in fact. 


06-05-1009

Doesn't make this any less spectacular or news worthy.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 10, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> You forgot to quote me


No I didn't 

JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 10, 2009)

YOU CAN SUMMON FUCKING GOD!!! NEED-IN-MY-LIFE!!!


----------



## Roy (Jun 10, 2009)

The release is Q4 of this year.


----------



## snoph (Jun 10, 2009)

Kraken in game = must buy


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 11, 2009)

*sees thread title and enters*

Me: Hmm, this sounds interesting. I dunno if it will really be that great though whe-



> So listen to this story. I was in the early levels; I didn't quite have an idea of how ridiculously in-depth the database was. I was summoning things like ladders, glasses of water, rayguns, what have you. But I reached a level with zombie robots, and the zombie robots kept killing me. Rayguns didn't work, a torch didn't work, a pickaxe didn't work. In my frustration, I wrote in "Time Machine". And one popped up. What the fuck? A smile dawned on my face. I hopped in, and the option was given to me to either travel to the past or the future. I chose past. When I hopped out, there were fucking dinosaurs walking around. I clicked one, and realized I could RIDE THEM. So I hopped on a fucking DINOSAUR, traveled back to the present, and stomped the shit out of robot zombies. Did you just read that sentence? Did you really?* I FUCKING TRAVELED THROUGH TIME AND JUMPED ON A DINOSAUR AND USED IT TO KILL MOTHERFUCKING ROBOT ZOMBIES.* This game is unbelievable. Impossible. There's nothing you can't do.


----------



## Caile (Jun 11, 2009)

Holyfuck.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 11, 2009)

Saw this post on neogaf:



> God beats nearly all enemies, including giant crabs, cthulhu, and einstein. Zombies however, turn God into zombie God.




*I MUST GET THIS GAME!*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 11, 2009)

not interested.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Fuck PSP, DS is the litte "console" for you!

Can I write in "chainsaw" and watch him chop down a tree and grab a star? Mmm?

Or even a nuke missile? :ho


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

Already planning on buying.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuck PSP, DS is the litte "console" for you!
> 
> Can I write in "chainsaw" and watch him chop down a tree and grab a star? Mmm?
> 
> Or even a nuke missile? :ho



lol, you could probably get longcat to do it for you.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

What the hell is this


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> What the hell is this



It's awesome.  In my time with it, I drew a race car and ran over the robot zombies.  I initially wrote down Vin Diesel, but it replied back and said the DS wasn't strong enough for such epicness.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> It's awesome.  In my time with it, I drew a race car and ran over the robot zombies.  I initially wrote down Vin Diesel, but it replied back and said the DS wasn't strong enough for such epicness.






but seriously, i dont get this game lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 11, 2009)

I would so type chuck norris


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would so type chuck norris



it probably would give out the same as "Obama"


----------



## K-deps (Jun 11, 2009)

Apparently according to IGN this game has Keyboard Cat


----------



## Caile (Jun 11, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> but seriously, i dont get this game lol



Hack and slash.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> It's awesome.  In my time with it, I drew a race car and ran over the robot zombies.  I initially wrote down Vin Diesel, but it replied back and said the DS wasn't strong enough for such epicness.



Aw brilliant!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

How many sex words have you tried?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh wow... I have to admit.. impressive. I will probably buy it for my nephews and try it out. Doesn't seem like a game I can play for hours though... but worth a try. My nephews will probably enjoy it for a longer period then I will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like to try it, but not buy it, as well. A nice little gimmic will be fun for a while, but not long-term.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Jun 11, 2009)

I gotta admit, at first, I wasn't impressed by the idea, figuring that there'd be a limit to how many things one could summon.

But you can summon a fricking kraken, of all things! I'm convinced!


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 12, 2009)

animeasuka

^ New video. This game looks like it'll actually be FUN and something I'd enjoy playing in spare time.

And guys, this post absolutely SELLS the game: animeasuka


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

my goodness. I think Ima buy my friends pink ds for 90 bucks now.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 12, 2009)

God w/ skateboard and shotgun is now a cosmic entity


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2009)

First thing I'll try is "Boomstick" or "Sawed of Shotgun" then "Chainsaw" then "Blue Dress Shirt" then "Brown Corduroy Pants".


----------



## Caile (Jun 12, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> fail post is fail .
> 
> ^ New video. This game looks like it'll actually be FUN and something I'd enjoy playing in spare time.
> 
> And guys, this post absolutely SELLS the game: fail post is fail .



Yeah, that post was quoted in the first post.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2009)

This game sounds epic, I will totally buy it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 12, 2009)

IGN awarded it as best game overall of E3


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 12, 2009)

Caile said:


> Yeah, that post was quoted in the first post.



My bad, I don't read first posts lol. I'll edit it out then.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2009)

What I shall write in.

- Hooker
- Nuke Missile
- Fat Mike Ashley 
- Loli
- KKK member

Well, it's not going to happen but damn it, I'm sooo going to do it just for fun's sake!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2009)

OFFICIAL ART OF POST 217

GAME OF THE YEAR CONFIRMED


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 13, 2009)

Aw,I thought it was a sequel to Psychonauts..

 Looks cool,though not my sort of game. I'm not good with adventure games.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like to try it, but not buy it, as well. A nice little gimmic will be fun for a while, but not long-term.



Probably longer than most games, depening on the power of your imagination. 
Looks awesome to me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2009)

Its very good that this game is getting a lot of attention. Right now Gamespot and IGN have named it there game of the show.


----------



## Felix (Jun 13, 2009)

Fucking awesome shit
This and Knights in the Nightmare have made my DS happy again


----------



## Roy (Jun 13, 2009)

Hopefully cause of all this attention they wont price it at 35 or 40 bucks >_<


----------



## Wicked (Jun 13, 2009)

What if i type in penis?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 14, 2009)

Day 1 Purchase!

I wonder how things would go if you summon Jesus and God at the same time.  I wonder if Raptor Jesus would be in it o.o


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 14, 2009)

The more and more I see and read about it, the more I want this game. It really looks interesting and the possibilities you can do in the game are just amazing.

This is another game I am adding to my DS Library. I can't wait until I finally get to play it! ^_^


----------



## Woob 1010 (Jun 14, 2009)

Chu-kun♥ said:


> Aw,I thought it was a sequel to Psychonauts..
> 
> Looks cool,though not my sort of game. I'm not good with adventure games.



It?s a puzzle game. Each level presents a challenge, which you have to solve by various means using words. It seems that some levels feature more action (post 217 () most likely took place on an action level) while the rest presents even more puzzle thinking.

This game from what I?ve seen deserves all GOTS awards it can get. It warms my heart that in this age creative ideas can still beat graphics.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2009)

How many words are in the game? And will there ever be updates to the in-game dictionary to add more?


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Day 1 Purchase!
> 
> I wonder how things would go if you summon Jesus and God at the same time.  I wonder if Raptor Jesus would be in it o.o


I heard typing Raptor Jesus ends the game, and everything in a 2 mile radius of the DS.

Probably not worth the risk in trying.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2009)

Tears said:


> What if i type in penis?



Apparently it won't register with sexual words or other kinds of swear words.

Otherwise they'd have to rate it M or AO


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 14, 2009)

Many quotes in the OP made me literally laugh at loud, but I just loved this one:


> Best game of all time? Jesus Christ, I don't know, maybe.



His hyperbole is fucking hilarious. Not that I'm making fun of him or this game. This game looks amazing. Looks like I'll be re-buying a DS. This game makes me feel like doing it, among others. Hundreds of levels, any fucking way to solve a puzzle. A game the challenges your imagination. I want.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 14, 2009)

FitzChivalry said:


> Many quotes in the OP made me literally laugh at loud, but I just loved this one:
> 
> 
> His hyperbole is fucking hilarious.


I know rite


----------



## James (Jun 18, 2009)

Definitely getting this. It's gonna be one of the most innovative and awesome game creations in a while but sadly is probably gonna sell like shit because of people who're easily put off by games that aren't "deep" enough or can't stand cutesy art.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

Finally, this will be out in only 2 days time. This and _Mario and Luigi RPG 3_ are getting me back to my DS.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

The game has been leaked already.

People in the Blender already playing it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> The game has been leaked already.
> 
> People in the Blender already playing it.



I started playing just 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

If only I had a computer that could hack a DS emulator


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

Sasori said:


> If only I had a computer that could hack a DS emulator



Get an R4. Unless you haven't got a DS.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have not been this excited since Brawl.
I have it preordered.
I'm getting the hat too.
Life is gonna kick ass soon.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2009)

Memos said:


> Get an R4. Unless you haven't got a DS.


I'm a technonub and incredibly lazy.

I'd rather buy it full price when it comes out, then put _effort_ in it.


----------



## Kyo. (Sep 13, 2009)

this game is fantastic


----------



## Slips (Sep 13, 2009)

I randomly bought a Dsi the other day for the hell of it looks like I picked a good time for one


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 13, 2009)

I.LOVE.GAME.THIS!

I can't believe how GOOD the soundtrack is!...or maybe its just me, lol....there are SOOOOO many ways to approach puzzles, its literally limited by your imagination!


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

I just put wings on him and flew


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2009)

How are you guys playing already?  Doesn't it come out on Tuesday? >_<


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> How are you guys playing already?  Doesn't it come out on Tuesday? >_<



there was an online Leak for teh emulator version.

I have yet to find anything that can beat a vampire without a stake or garlic.


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2009)

GAAAYYY. I also use emulators, but if you guys say this game is awesome (which it is) then go ahead and buy it. If this game doesn't sell well, don't expect any sequel or anything close to what this game did.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

im definitely gonna buy it, the emulator isn't even that reliable and the music is scratchy and its less fun to play on the PC than on a DS.


----------



## beasty (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the greatest game I ever played.

Keyboard Cat is in it.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 13, 2009)

time to buy a DS.

EDIT: DSLITE or DSi?


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2009)

DS Lite. DSi if you have money.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

This game is fucking awesome 

I just killed a shark by putting an electric fan in the water


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2009)

So far enjoying this game, when i saw you can summon god i laughed.


----------



## Memos (Sep 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> So far enjoying this game, when i saw you can *summon god* i laughed.



....wut? can you summon the devil?

*tries immediately*

edit: okay, I summoned god and he stood there doing nothing. Then I summoned the devil and he immediately killed the guy who I was supposed to refresh  and you know what's funny, god didn't do a single thing to stop the devil


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2009)

Memos said:


> ....wut? can you summon the devil?
> 
> *tries immediately*
> 
> edit: okay, I summoned god and he stood there doing nothing. Then I summoned the devil and he immediately killed the guy who I was supposed to refresh  and you know what's funny, *god didn't do a single thing to stop the devil*


Thats usually what happens irl


----------



## Syugo (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha it has "lol wut" and "longcat"


----------



## Romanticide (inactive) (Sep 14, 2009)

Memos said:


> I just put wings on him and flew



^ This.


I like how you can make pointless stuff too.

I made a halo, and put it on an angry bear.

Why?

Cause I could.

That's scribblenauts.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

someone scrnshot long cat 

I wana see


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> someone scrnshot long cat
> 
> I wana see



It's not that great, tbh. It's a cloud with a cat rising out of it. It's not even that long.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Awesome


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

God raped that Kraken  

Ok this game is brilliant, i really wanted to see Obama fighting though


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy crap how did I not know about this game 

I'm gunna summon Hitler and then drop a planet on him


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2009)

if michael jackson aint in it, somethings wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2009)

I might get a second-hand DS and R4 for this.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

This just made my century.


----------



## Godot (Sep 14, 2009)

So I just saw a preview of this game.

HOLY. MOTHER. OF. SHIT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Memos said:


> This game is fucking awesome
> 
> I just killed a shark by putting an electric fan in the water


 Really? I would've tried an oxygen tank and a rifle.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? I would've tried an oxygen tank and a rifle.



I will try that now 

I had God fight Cthulhu yesterday and Cthulhu was covering it's face, sitting on the ground almost in a fetal position, trying to defend itself. I kid you not.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 14, 2009)

OMFGGGGGGG

YOU CAN WRITE "TACGNOL" TO GET REVERSE LONGCAT


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

lol wat

I didn't even know that existed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

But can you summon an army of lolcats?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> lol wat
> 
> I didn't even know that existed



I put both of them in there and they started meow'ing at each other 

I want the OST to this game so much.


CrazyMoronX said:


> But can you summon an army of lolcats?


Afraid not. No lolcat's here.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Type in:

Godzilla w/preptime

Blue w/Katana

Pumped-up Haterade

Tazmo

Norli

Charmander

YAMATO WOOD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

The lack of lolcats hurts my fragile little heart.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Type in:
> 
> Godzilla w/preptime
> 
> ...


There's no Godzilla, which was a major let down. When I typed in Haterade, the closestit gave me was Hades, who was basically Death, who went on to kill everyone on screen  and Yamato Wood was a wooden plank.


CrazyMoronX said:


> The lack of lolcats hurts my fragile little heart.


Would have been great.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh man, they have "liger"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

What about The Juggernaut?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2009)

Memos said:


> When I typed in Haterade, the closestit gave me was Hades, who was basically Death,-(



WRONG 

Greek God of Death is Thanatos, Hades is simply God of the Underworld.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about The Juggernaut?



It just makes a truck


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> WRONG
> 
> Greek God of Death is Thanatos, Hades is simply God of the Underworld.



 Okay, good for you, but when you type in 'Death' the same guy comes up. So, as I said, it's basically Death.


----------



## beasty (Sep 14, 2009)

People like Juggernaut and spider man wont be in the game because of trademarks and licensing issue.  

If scribblenauts becomes a major hit, you will definitely see some famous characters in Scribblenauts 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

A truck?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Type in:

Paracetamol Boy
Old Spice
Kyasurin Yakuto
Grandmaster Kane


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Type in:
> 
> Paracetamol Boy
> Old Spice
> ...


Nothing interesting in the least. Para Boy brought up a hungry boy. That's it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Type in Fedor.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 14, 2009)

I BOUGHT SCRIBBLENAUTS!

But even though they had it in. (I saw it.) They can't give it to me till tomorrow.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Type in Fedor.


*Results:*
Fedora
Feeder
Fur

What's Fedor?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

He's a fighter--rather, THE fighter.

Try Bob Sapp. Japanese people love him.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope, nothing for him.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 14, 2009)

Fuck yes, purchasing a DS for this game (and Pokemon). Hopefully it's not overrated.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Type in:

Scribblenaughts


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Apollo, Excalibur, Orochi and Buster Sword plz


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Type in:
> 
> Scribblenaughts


*Results:*
Sights
Susu
Sac


RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Apollo, Excalibur, Orochi and Buster Sword plz



Excalibur is an awesome sword and Buster Sword is a normal sword. the others don't show up.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

I wanted to have a battle of god like entities 

Excalibur in it is awesome though  Thanks for checking  

What does the Mecha look like?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> I wanted to have a battle of god like entities
> 
> Excalibur in it is awesome though  Thanks for checking
> 
> What does the Mecha look like?


The mech looks kinda like this guy from RoboCop:


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Hahaha epic, thanks 

I want this game incredibly badly, I don't know any US sites to order it from though (I'm in UK so the release date is about a month away)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

As disappointed as I am with the Juggertruck, Fedor, and even Bob Sapp, I still want to get this game.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you asked if it has Billy Mays? 

Because if it does, I am so giving him a Gatling Gun


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a Gatling Gun but no Billy Mays.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

A Gatling Gun will be fine 

Have you found anyone from our world aside from Einstein (who I know is in the game)? Neil Armstrong, Usain Bolt, Mike Tyson etc?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Thomas Edison, I hear, is cosmic in this game.


----------



## Roy (Sep 14, 2009)

Are there different kind of laser beams? maybe one that shoots ice cream.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 14, 2009)

Please tell me Kanye West is in the game, because I would love to shoot him with a Laser Gatling Gun wielded by a Hockey Mask wearing Pro Wrestler.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 14, 2009)

well theres 22,802 words in total so I'm sure you'll still be able to have fun even without KW

EDIT: Apparently you can summon Cthulu in this game


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thomas Edison, I hear, is cosmic in this game.



Thomas Edison is a T-Rex with a red bandana  WTF?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

Epic.

Also I have been playing this game for the last 3 hours now.

I was just too lazy to try them out myself. Easier to type on here than on my DS.


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Epic.
> 
> Also I have been playing this game for the last 3 hours now.
> 
> I was just too lazy to try them out myself. Easier to type on here than on my DS.



Great. You finally got an emulator? I was wondering about a good DS emulator.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

No, I put it on my DS.

It didn't work for my R4, but for some reason it worked for the N-card, some really old school DS card I got way before R4 was intro'd. Wierd o_O


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

You probably need to update the R4 firmware. That happens every few months.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 14, 2009)

wat is firmware

how do i shot update?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 14, 2009)

just bought the damn DS. getting this asap. i got DSLite........do i need a memory card or something to play these games?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> just bought the damn DS. getting this asap. i got DSLite........do i need a memory card or something to play these games?



No, not with an actual cartridge. You only need memory cards for either the flashcarts or for a DSi which uses them. The DSi doesn't need the memory card to play the game but it does other stuff with it like store pics and music. and extra save files.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Is Bruce Campbell in this?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

No, he isn't.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn it  Because if he was i was going to buy a DS tomorrow just for that 

God is epic in this though


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, God is pretty amazing


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

What else can he do 

Im still laughing at the way he raped that Kraken


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

He doesn't do much but beat on others. I should give him a gatling gun and see how many demons he can kill


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

So God just rapes anything  Now i want a DS  Should i buy a DS just for this game Memos?


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

You should get a DS and i'll tell you what to buy. There's a lot of great games for teh DS. A lot.

better yet, get a flashcart with the DS and a 2gb memory card and you're set.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok i will get a DS, Normal one, lite or DSi ?

I have been doing more handheld gaming lately, i have been playing my psp alot


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 14, 2009)

Lite, more flashcarts are compatible.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

I will just get a second hand one


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

Get a Lite but make sure there are no cracks on the hinges, That can be a problem with the Lite if not treated properly.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> So God just rapes anything  Now i want a DS  Should i buy a DS just for this game Memos?


Not true. Death actually kills God. It's hysterical.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 15, 2009)

dunno if I should get this game yet. Is it a first day purchase? I got a pretty good imagination, and I love attaching gatling lasers to cute, small, furry mammals just as much as the next guy, but it's just I'm kinda worried I'll get bored of this quick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Memos said:


> Get a Lite but make sure there are no cracks on the hinges, That can be a problem with the Lite if not treated properly.


I had a crack in my hinge since the day I opened the DS (I went a bit too far) and haven't had any trouble since. Then again, none of my game discs have scratches on them and most assholes I know can't even seem to manage that, so maybe I'm "extra careful" with my games.



dilbot said:


> dunno if I should get this game yet. Is it a first day purchase? I got a pretty good imagination, and I love attaching gatling lasers to cute, small, furry mammals just as much as the next guy, but it's just I'm kinda worried I'll get bored of this quick.


 It does seem like a game where you might get bored of it rather quickly.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2009)

so i just started playing....a chef wants some food and i have no idea why he is thinking of a shield....so i make a shield.....it does nothing....so i just type in food. okay its not cooked....so i'm like....maybe if u heat up the shield u can cook the food.....so i make a fire.....i end up burning the chef's shop and failed the mission lol. this game is stupid lol. (more like i'm stupid for doing what i did.) 

i love wheel of fortune. if u enjoy random games like that, this shit is fuckin gold.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Should've made a flamethrower instead. Or a fire-breathing dragon. Or possiblly a pocket dimension where everything is super-hot.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2009)

Or you could have just typed in different foods.

The hint tells you what he wants.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

I killed him....


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2009)

i typed in FOOD. lol.

it just didn't look cooked so i tried to cook it on a  heated shield....i thought the cook would walk to it and the house was there so i just put everything there and the house burned down. .

when i retried, i just thru the porkchop at his ass and he was happy .

i'm simpleminded yall, fire dimensions are like the last thing i'll probably think of. my age may show when i play this game then see what other folks do.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2009)

The hint says: Give him 1 hot meal, 1 desert and something to wash the meal down with.

Chicken, Ice Cream, Juice

Mission Complete.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> The hint says: Give him 1 hot meal, 1 desert and something to wash the meal down with.
> 
> Chicken, Ice Cream, Juice
> 
> Mission Complete.



...man i'm like on the tutorial. they just said food....i think. i'll look again...or just keep going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

KFC, blunt, Malt Liquor is what I'd try to give him.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2009)

You would fail the mission. The chef wasn't black.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

What if I gave him a jar of mayo, some white bread, and a country ham with some fruit salad and iced tea?


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

Sasori said:


> You would fail the mission. The chef wasn't black.



Neg'd for racism, yo!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if I gave him a jar of mayo, some white bread, and a country ham with some fruit salad and iced tea?


Instant succuess!



Memos said:


> Neg'd for racism, yo!


I didn't make the game


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 15, 2009)

Could've just put some food on a BBQ, that would've got it cooking if you're after simple ideas 

Of course a fire breathing dragon would've worked too


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 15, 2009)

Just summon Cthulu.


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

There was a working oven in that room


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2009)

Longcat killed a tiger and I tried to kill keyboard cat with a mech but it reflect my shot with the force of sheer awesome.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2009)

Edison is the most win though.

Can't kill shit but is hilarious.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Sep 16, 2009)

Long tutorial. I wanna play the game damn it, not waste time with a silly tutorial.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2009)

I just scribbled a few dinosaurs and then dropped a meteor....everything died.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 16, 2009)

Fun shit, gentlepeople.  Fun shit.

Has anyone figured out what to do in the teleportation area?

Also, LOL WUT.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 16, 2009)

I hated the level with "get rid of the rats, but don't hurt the dog" I finally mastered it, but I wish they'd let you use your imagination a bit more. I mean dogcatcher didn't work and I thought that was pretty obvious to catch the dog.

I also can't quite master the one where you have to throw snowballs at all the kids. Need one more solution on that 

*Spoiler*: _what i've used so far_ 




1. snowballs
2. iceballs
3. No idea what else would work here. description is too vague. tried snowblower, snow, snowman, snow machine. none worked.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I hated the level with "get rid of the rats, but don't hurt the dog" I finally mastered it, but I wish they'd let you use your imagination a bit more. I mean dogcatcher didn't work and I thought that was pretty obvious to catch the dog.


I typed in cat.

That is all.



> I also can't quite master the one where you have to throw snowballs at all the kids. Need one more solution on that
> 
> *Spoiler*: _what i've used so far_
> 
> ...


It asks u to return the favor to all 3.

Make 3 snowballs and chuck it at them, gg.

lol wtf this shit is so straight forward. I'm actually lol'ing at how the fuck your even gonna get past the later levels that I'm on if u can't even do these minor ones


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Glue some spoons to a record player then put the snowballs in the spoons then turn on the record player.


----------



## Memos (Sep 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I typed in cat.
> 
> That is all.


That's what i did as well.

In the park level where you have to clean trash, I scribbled a cleaner


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2009)

This game is racist. I can kill Jews and Muslims but not Christians. The only way to kill the Catholic Priest is with a Nuke. This is fucked up!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> This game is racist. I can kill Jews and Muslims but not Christians. The only way to kill the Catholic Priest is with a Nuke. This is fucked up!



are you serious?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 16, 2009)

I can kill God himself but not a catholic priest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I can kill God himself but not a catholic priest.


 Try summoning an altar boy and giving him either a knife or a lawyer.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 16, 2009)

Been looking for a new DS game to pass some time with, so i just ordered this thru amazon.

We'll see how much fun i have with it


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 16, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I typed in cat.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...



Mastering a level =/= beating it. AKA there are two modes in the puzzle play if you haven't noticed newb : P

A moron could beat it the first time. It's beating it three times in a row that takes skill each time using different objects. In order to get the advanced challenge to master a level, you must replay it and it will give you the "mastering a level" tutorial.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't beaten the game yet.

I'll get on to that afterwards lol

I'm just interested in getting to the end. Aren't you curious at all ?


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 16, 2009)

How do you get non-summoned NPCs into a vehicle?  Is it possible?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure, haven't found a way yet.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 16, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> How do you get non-summoned NPCs into a vehicle?  Is it possible?


For the helicopter, you have to drag it over the NPC so the passenger side is over them and the helicopter turns a shade of yellow/green. release it and they will be the passenger. you can then tap it and get in as well, but as the driver.

remember to drop it when they are under the passenger side..or they will get in the cockpit instead and you won't be able to fly the helicopter.  That is the only vehicle that I've come across in my play that allows passengers. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 16, 2009)

I just played it for a few minutes today but it was awesome. I killed everyone with a nuke in my first five minutes of play though .


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish I had a DS. Would it be wrong to buy a copy of the game but just play the PC version?


----------



## Adachi (Sep 16, 2009)

I just started, but I don't know what to do because there's nothing here.

And what does the thermometer at the top screen mean?

-edit- Okay, got it working


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 17, 2009)

Unfortunately Longcat and Tacgnol do not fight (between themselves).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> I wish I had a DS. Would it be wrong to buy a copy of the game but just play the PC version?


 A couple of gaming purists around here might try to crucify you or say it is, but there really isn't anything wrong with that.


----------



## Koi (Sep 17, 2009)

Fuck yeah, this game. 

I like riding a Pegasus to get places. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Why not a giant squid with a jet pack attached?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 17, 2009)

I take out the middleman and just go wings every time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

But that's not as fun, I assume. I still haven't played yet though so I have to live my gaming life vicariously through you guys.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

i tried using a hoverboard once...it sux ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

You should've tried it with an oversized jacket and futuristic pumping shoes.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But that's not as fun, I assume. I still haven't played yet though so I have to live my gaming life vicariously through you guys.


I don't care about imagination/creativity or fun.

I just wana get to the end


----------



## Memos (Sep 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I take out the middleman and just go wings every time



So do I. I discovered wings work early on and haven't gone back


----------



## Koi (Sep 17, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I take out the middleman and just go wings every time


Usually I do too.  But the Pegasus flies higher.  I assume the Gryphon does the same.  I like using wings while riding various animals.  They fly too. 

Edit- Pagan and Priest both follow God.  Hah.  And Halfling follows Wizard.  Hovertank is also sweet.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 17, 2009)

I like to use the UFO to fly; it also has its own tractor beam.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2009)

Pterodactyl is the best flying animal it starts out ridable and can go most anywhere. I use wings alot too though. Anyone got to level 4-6 Action yet? It may be the best level in the game. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



HIT THE WEAKPOINT FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE! I killed it with a warhammer. It was epic!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2009)

Game is fucking awesome. I love it.


----------



## Koi (Sep 18, 2009)

Hah, God scares an Agnostic.  There's also Anon!

Edit- while on another forum I found a complete[?] list of words-
I think I'll leave this here

LOL WUT makes a big version of your head you can wear. xD


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 18, 2009)

I found shrink ray any way to make animals bigger? I want to ride my pig into battle.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> Edit- while on another forum I found a complete[?] list of words-
> That Prior Moment by MuseSilver



YOU CAN SUMMON THE MANBEARPIG


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2009)

The word list managed to get blocked by my network admin, that's a first


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 18, 2009)

I should be getting this game on monday, can't wait!!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 18, 2009)

I still have to wait till October 9th 

But hey, it comes out on the same day as Kingdom Hearts 358/2 so I can just get both of them and have a great weekend


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Pterodactyl is the best flying animal it starts out ridable and can go most anywhere.


Ah yea I used that the other night actually for greater lift. I had to lift something..

Wings is good for just minor flying though. Especially in confined spaces where you can only fit yourself through.



> I use wings alot too though. Anyone got to level 4-6 Action yet? It may be the best level in the game.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I don't know where this meme is from so I didn't know what to use. I just got Edison to eat him 



Koi said:


> Hah, God scares an Agnostic.  There's also Anon!
> 
> Edit- while on another forum I found a complete[?] list of words-
> ZmG
> ...


omg word list 

Man half of this shit is internet memes but I don't know much internet memes


----------



## Ziko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my god! Someone has to post a picture of Manbearpig! Im super SERIAL!


----------



## Sasori (Sep 18, 2009)

Manbearpig is the same as Behemoth sprite.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

*My Video Review on it -*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uig6y8FgiXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 19, 2009)

Sasori said:


> Manbearpig is the same as Behemoth sprite.



Looks like the minotaur sprite to me.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 19, 2009)

Minotaur = Behemoth sprite


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 19, 2009)

I summoned the Large Hadron Collider and it created a black hole.


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I summoned the Large Hadron Collider and it created a black hole.



....are you serious...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 19, 2009)

Someone summon the Loch Ness Monster


----------



## Sasori (Sep 19, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I summoned the Large Hadron Collider and it created a black hole.


I summoned Lord Yu and I grew an afro 

:yu


----------



## Memos (Sep 19, 2009)

I grew an afro and beat up some white kids for their dinner money.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 19, 2009)

anybody try summoning the internet yet?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 20, 2009)

^ Splintered isn't in this game.


----------



## Felt (Sep 20, 2009)

I just ordered this game.


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I just ordered this game.



Hollie...in the GD....

Who scribbled Hollie in here?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2009)

i really need to buy this game so i can dust off my DS


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 20, 2009)

I got this game a few days ago, and it's pretty awesome


----------



## Sasori (Sep 20, 2009)

Memos said:


> Hollie...in the GD....
> 
> Who scribbled Hollie in here?


Oh sorry guys, I scribbled "Dyke"


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn, this is game is hella fun.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 21, 2009)

Got this game for my nephew's b-day.. he loves it.. and so do I.


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

Gay Britain and stupid late release dates


----------



## Sasori (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish I had that luxury


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't get something, how can you use the avatars from the Ollar store?


----------



## Sasori (Sep 22, 2009)

Go to settings.

Then avatars.

Then pick it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 9, 2009)

So this just came out today in the UK, I bought it and had some fun scribbling Chavs and Punks to fight each other, how do I catch the Butterfly? I'm stuck on level 2


----------



## Memos (Oct 9, 2009)

With a net.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 9, 2009)

I tried a net attached to a tree, and then the bastard actually broke free of the net and broke the tree down.

 Fuck My Life


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 10, 2009)

A vampire can one-shot god


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> A vampire can one-shot god



Edy can one shot just about anything. including vampire


----------



## Sasori (Oct 10, 2009)

I used a Ghost to kill multiple Gods armed with lazers


----------

